# Have I found him?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Crossing fingers and paws, hope it all falls into place!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does sound like things are falling into place for you with a place to live and a golden to share it with. Keeping the fingers and paws crossed that it works out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck...... Keep us posted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I know adoptagoldenatlanta.com always seems to have dogs for adoption..I dont know if your close enough or if they adopt out of state...may be worth a look.
But first...good luck with Hunter and the apartment!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope Hunley turns out to the dog for you, and may Generals Lee & Grant live peacefully together ever after


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Aces*

AcesWild - By the title of this thread, I thought you met a guy. :--crazy_love:
Well, I can see it's much more important than that!  I'm thinking good thoughts for you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh so much more important than a two legged man!! Of course!!

I am a bit concerned because their "rehoming fee" is rather high, and I really need to get my hands on the dog first. 

I contacted adopt a Golden Atlanta but it was going to be around $370 for the dog and 8 hours drive to get there...just to look and decide...then 8 hours back. I KNOW that rescues cost more and it doesn't even COVER the cost they put into the dog. I do know that. It's just hard for me to justify when Moxie was $325 and that included airfare.

Oh funny little fact Pudden...

All of the Civil war memorials in the north, point towards the south and all the ones in the south point towards the north. So really our memories of the war are still FIGHTING the war. I find that a little silly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

Aces:

Where is link to Hunter?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He has been flagged because of the high rehoming fee.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope it all works out for you this weekend!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Will keep my fingers crossed that the golden is yr dream dog and that the flat is perfect for you!.Keep us posted,Laurie


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

fingers crossed!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He rescheduled which was good because if he didn't I would have. Today was just a rotten day. I finally couldn't stand the dorm anymore and snapped at people. I really don't consider any to be my friends because I would rather have friends I trust not people I have to take care of.

I'll keep everyone posted!! (We have to be hush hush cause my parents never like any of my animals until AFTER I get them). Moxie is a good example of this lawl. And of course not a month ago dad goes, "That is the best dog EVER" (He brags about her to the neighbors.)

This was the same thing that happened with the first animal I brought home, a hamster named Mischief, and when it died my mom told my friend to go get me another one, (she brought back 2 of course) one was preggo and had babies on my Mom's birthday (she decided it was fate) and after that I had at one point 26 hamsters in my room.

So really...I have found if I just do it, my parents eventually...will like whatever animal I've picked out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just wondering what happened with this dog?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

As soon as Is tarted asking them for vet records and where they got the dog and if there were registration papers they stopped contact which to me suggests they were trying to breach a breeders contract. I have instead applied at a reputable rescue.


----------

